
Goal Hacks: How to Achieve Anything - trbecker
http://www.spring.org.uk/2011/03/11-goal-hacks-how-to-achieve-anything.php
======
InfinityX0
The great paradox of this article is that the ultimate way to achieve things
is to evolve to a point where you stop reading these kinds of posts. When your
media diet is greatly composed of easily digestible lists that instead of
instructing effectively end up only distracting you from achieving, you begin
a reductive process towards not actually achieving at all.

I'd go as far as to say this article will not help a single person as far as
it comes to "achieving" anything. Will it create a momentary dopamine pulse
for those that read it? That enjoy clicking? That enjoy distraction? Yes.

But thats not how doing anything worth a shit gets done - other than temporary
brain relaxation - and that could have been spent more effectively driveling
around I Can Has Cheezburger instead of this article.

~~~
datasink
I think that's a bit extreme. If you have some fundamental issue with getting
things done, articles like these are clearly not going to help you. If you're
already productive, and looking for tips to optimize your execution, it makes
for interesting reading. There were several ideas I hadn't seen mentioned on
other lists, and some cited journal publications. Not too shabby.

I had a problem with procrastination when I was younger. I wasted a
significant amount of time reading a bunch of very poor-quality linkbait blog
articles, trying to find something that helped. When I finally bought The Now
Habit (print edition and audiobook for my car), I was able to apply a coherent
system rather than piecemeal techniques, and this helped to correct what was a
fairly big problem for me. Now that I have a system that works for me, small
tips are useful. Prior, not so much.

------
rokhayakebe
I have a different way of thinking about goals. My goal is always a specific
action, and not a result. The outcome I consider it a byproduct in which I
have not 100% control.

For example your goal would not be to get a raise, instead it would be to have
a meeting with your boss and explain to him/her why you are confident the
company should increase you salary.

~~~
diN0bot
i find "visualize process not outcome" extremely effective, both in sports and
in doing things i don't want to do.

~~~
bemmu
One of my greatest procrastination sources was doing my books at the end of
each month. So I turned it into kind of a game, I wrote down all the steps I
need to do for my bookkeeping. Then every month I challenged myself to
eliminate a step or make it easier. Since then I've been on time.

------
semerda
Everything on this earth began with someone visualizing something and then
executing on it. What separates the successful ones from others is "execution"
of this vision.

This is nothing new and has been repeated many times by life coaches (think
Tony Robbins et al) all based on concepts Napoleon Hill taught over 100 years
ago.

There has been many blogs and books which talk about goal setting etc but in
the end it all comes down to execution. This obviously means starting
someplace even if it's not the right place and following through with the
vision and adjusting along the way.

------
lukifer
"Visualize process" is a very good mantra.

